
To make cars lighter, automakers are dropping the spare tire - Tortoise
http://www.latimes.com/business/autos/laautoshow/la-fi-hy-spare-tires-20161115-story.html
======
peterbonney
It has always been a (strange, admittedly) point of pride for me that a flat
tire is no big deal, because I can change the damn thing myself in about 10
minutes and get the damaged tire replaced at my leisure. Ditching the spare
probably makes sense, but I'll still miss it when it's gone.

